# Cheltenham Day 3



## Mariposa (16 March 2017)

Day 3 Day 3! 

 The Ryanair....the Stayers....the Pertemps madness! Who is everyone looking forward to seeing today? 


I'm looking forward to seeing Top Notch in the JLT ( and seeing how Yorkhill does round those fences!)

My money is on Tobefair in the Pertemps, Uxizandre in the Ryanair and Cole Harden in the Stayers ( hope he likes this good going!) - can't wait!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2017)

Mullins and Walsh are finally on the score board. He wasn't holding onto as much as he thought but Yorkhill got the job done.


----------



## Mariposa (16 March 2017)

Well done Mullins and Walsh! 

Un de Sceaux looked like he was tanking off with him for most of that race, what a little tank!

I've had a poxy day betting....each Cheltenham I do one big bet, and double it with Star Sports. This year is was Cole Harden, I was hoping for e/w money and he came 4th....noooo!!


----------



## bonny (16 March 2017)

Brilliant days racing....Cheltenham back how it should be after a fairly lacklustre couple of days. Pleased to see Ruby back where he belongs and some superstar horses showing how it should be done !


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 March 2017)

EKW said:



			Mullins and Walsh are finally on the score board. He wasn't holding onto as much as he thought but Yorkhill got the job done.
		
Click to expand...

That's not what he said !!


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 March 2017)

UDS - wow.  He was sensational. That was the performance of the meeting and I was going to say the ride of the year and then Ruby does the almost impossible in the Stayers.  The man is a genius.  And his rides on Yorkhill and Let's Dance weren't too shabby either


----------



## teapot (16 March 2017)

Another sad day for the Seven Barrows team, they lost Hadrian's Approach, though not surprised given how he was post fall.


----------



## Kadastorm (17 March 2017)

Really sad to hear about Hadrians Approach. I didn't get to watch yesterday but 2 horses (Fingal Bay - long shot, I know! And Jezki) let me down for 250k haha

Have 2 50p E/W accumulators on today - come on ponies, do me the business!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (17 March 2017)

Kadastorm said:



			Really sad to hear about Hadrians Approach. I didn't get to watch yesterday but 2 horses (Fingal Bay - long shot, I know! And Jezki) let me down for 250k haha

Have 2 50p E/W accumulators on today - come on ponies, do me the business! 

Click to expand...

yes he broke his cannon bone on a front leg, sad.Toe the line also broke a leg that day and another horse broke his neck the day before.Hazards of racing I guess. Not long till the National and I will have a flutter on that but only a fiver tops.


----------

